# How much will I take home on €27000?



## dieselhead (15 May 2012)

I am currently in the latter stages of the interview process and the salary is €27000 plus commission. I was just wondering what the take home base pay would be as the commission is paid quarterly.

Any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Berni (15 May 2012)

Try the calculator here http://taxcalc.eu/


----------



## dieselhead (15 May 2012)

Hi Berni,

I tried that but I do not have excel


----------



## mandelbrot (15 May 2012)

(Assuming standard single person €3,300 tax cr, and c.32k SRCOP)
Weekly:

*Gross Pay 519*

Tax:
Notional Tax @ 20% = 103.80
Less Tax Credit: 63.50
*Tax Payable: 40.30*

PRSI: 
First 127: Exempt
Remainder (392) @ 4% = 15.68
*Weekly PRSI: 15.68*

USC:
First 193 @ 2% = 3.86
Next 115 @ 4% = 4.59
Remainder 211 @ 7% = 14.81
*Weekly USC: 23.26*

*Weekly net pay:*
Gross 519 - PAYE 40 - PRSI 16 - USC 23* = Net Pay €440*


----------

